# Shameless Season 3 thread *Spoilers*



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

This show doesn't usually need an episode by episode thread so I figured whole season would do. 


Wow they really went dark with Steve/Jimmy. I really did not think that was Marco, it did not look like the same actor from last year but what a death. Jimmy is really in with some bad people. Can he keep it from affecting Fiona and the kids? 

Wasn't Manady pregenant? Isn't that why her dad went after Ian because he thought he knocked her up but it was actually Lip?

They changed the opening slightly, does that mean Karen is gone for good?


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

I caught up with S2 and S3E01 over the weekend with the Showtime Freeview.

You would think a drug dealer would be smart enough to use a silencer in an apartment. And why is Estafana back with Marco anyways? She was shacked up with the Gallagher's in the end of S2, warming up to Lipp.

BTW, I somehow missed the part when Kev got some leg injury. What happened?


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

I am still unsure on this episode. It had some good parts but overall I think it fell flat for me. But I can see the potential story lines it is setting up.


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

Could someone refresh my memory. Why did Steve/Jimmy get married to Estafana in the first place?

Thanks,
Gerry


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Gerryex said:


> Could someone refresh my memory. Why did Steve/Jimmy get married to Estafana in the first place?
> 
> Thanks,
> Gerry


US citizenship


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

glad to have the gallaghers back - love this show.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Gerryex said:


> Why did Steve/Jimmy get married to Estafana in the first place?


I think he was being paid by her father.

Also, I guess Jimmy was feeling depressed after leaving the country and having Fiona not show up to go with him.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Estafana is fine as hell but nope I wouldn't risk a relationship with her because of her Dad! I wouldn't want to be Jimmy Hoffa'd in Lake Michigan


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

I thought he let the boyfriend have "Steve's" identity and "Steve" went back to being Jimmy.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

I can understand why the father would not want Marco. He is not an American citizen -- even if he has the "Steve" identity, it might not hold up -- and he beats Estefania.

But I'm not clear on why the father thinks Estefania's American-citizen husband *must* be Jimmy. It would not be hard to find a willing American-citizen husband for her in Chicago. It may just be that the father is insane.


----------



## Archangel00 (Aug 25, 2006)

mwhip said:


> Wasn't Manady pregenant? Isn't that why her dad went after Ian because he thought he knocked her up but it was actually Lip?


Abortion bake sale ring a bell?

It was actually daddy.....


----------



## brebeans (Sep 5, 2003)

I, too, thought the show went pretty dark....at least regarding Steve/Jimmy. It's hard to go from being that dark to the "normal dysfunction" that is the Gallagher household...

I love the show and love having the Gallaghers back, but this episode was pretty graphically violent (and I don't mind violence), for what I've come to expect of this show, anyway. 

I am pretty confused though....at least regarding Kevin's leg, the pregnancy and then Ian's married love interest. I remember a bit about all of those things, but am sketchy on the details. Any 'filling in of the blanks' here would be appreciated!

Looking forward to see how the show moves forward, though!


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

I could watch Fiona go through a day to day routine and be happy.


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

Mandy's pregnancy was aborted (presumably), funded by the bake sale at the Alibi.

Ian's "friend" is Steve's/Jimmy's father (played by Harry Hamlin).

Kevin's leg.. I'm still waiting for an explanation.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

dtle said:


> Ian's "friend" is Steve's/Jimmy's father (played by Harry Hamlin).


Holy crap, I guess it's been a while since I've seen him. Because he didn't even look familiar to me.


----------



## brebeans (Sep 5, 2003)

Hi:
Thanks for the reminders! I forgot that he was Steve/Jimmy's father!

And now, the pregnancy thing sounds familiar.

Let's see what happens..lots of potential stories..hopefully, not TOO many!

Nice to have the gang back!


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

dtle said:


> Ian's "friend" is Steve's/Jimmy's father (played by Harry Hamlin)


Wow, that is Harry Hamlin! I thought it was but hadn't seen him in a long time so I wasn't sure. I tried to find out at IMDB but couldn't find his character.

As far as some of the plot lines being quite dark I agree! When the father sees Estafana's boyfriend and just kills him in cold blood I was shocked. As a dramatic element its not really a big deal on a show like Boardwalk Empire but on a show like this I really didn't expect it!

Still a great show!

Gerry


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

Good to have the show back. A question about the passage of time in the show. It seems like they are trying to keep it from moving forward. The little guy, the one who brushes his teeth in the toilet in the opening, still seems to be a toddler, even after 3 or 4 years. And Lip is still thinking about avoiding college. Seems a bit odd to me.

Contrast with Raising Hope, where the little girl has grown up nicely, no change in actors or anything. And still silent, which cracks me up.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

efilippi said:


> It seems like they are trying to keep it from moving forward. The little guy, the one who brushes his teeth in the toilet in the opening, still seems to be a toddler, even after 3 or 4 years.


This is only the third season. And there was a lot less than a year that passed between 2nd and 3rd season. And I don't remember exactly, but I think not much time passed between 1st and 2nd season.

So "3 or 4 years" is a large overestimate.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Last season was the holidays (they had Thanksgiving, but I don't think they reached Christmas yet), and this one starts at Easter. I don't think it's been much over a year since the series started, but my recollections of Season 1's time cues are pretty vague...IIRC, Season 1 took place in Winter, Season 2 the following Summer and Fall, and now we're in late Winter.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Last season was the holidays (they had Thanksgiving, but I don't think they reached Christmas yet), and this one starts at Easter. I don't think it's been much over a year since the series started, but my recollections of Season 1's time cues are pretty vague...IIRC, Season 1 took place in Winter, Season 2 the following Summer and Fall, and now we're in late Winter.


Sounds right. I agree that total elapsed time is probably about a year, or a little more, since the beginning of season 1.


----------



## Archangel00 (Aug 25, 2006)

137 days have passed since the end of S2...VERY clearly stated within the first 5 minutes...

Showtime Anytime
FREE with your Showtime subscription through participating TV providers.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

As far as the complaints about going too dark, I think that's over and done with. They just wanted us to totally understand why Jimmy is going to go back to the double life with his wife. What I don't understand is why the father would force him to live honestly.

And that panties scene with Jimmy and Fiona when he was trying to have some morning action? wow. That was just unbelievably sexy and hot.

I, too, have no recollection of why what's-his-name is on crutches.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Anubys said:


> What I don't understand is why the father would force him to live honestly.


I suspect his being in prison would negatively affect her immigration status...


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I suspect his being in prison would negatively affect her immigration status...


I don't think so. You remain a U.S. citizen if you go to jail. Immigration's job is to confirm that the marriage is not a sham and that's about it. It seems to be contrived to make Jimmy's life more difficult for the benefit of the show.

Hell, the father would expect his daughter to continue to live in the style to which she is accustomed.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I suspect if Jimmy were in jail, it would be difficult to convince the INS that they are living as husband and wife...

At the very least, it would attract a lot of new attention to the marriage.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I suspect if Jimmy were in jail, it would be difficult to convince the INS that they are living as husband and wife...
> 
> At the very least, it would attract a lot of new attention to the marriage.


Well, I think it would be easier!

They don't have to worry about unannounced inspections or questions about each other's habits...etc.

All the stuff that they use to find out if you really live together (and have sex) is pretty much out the window. She just has to stay married to him and visit him regularly.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

mwhip said:


> This show doesn't usually need an episode by episode thread so I figured whole season would do.
> 
> Wow they really went dark with Steve/Jimmy. I really did not think that was Marco, it did not look like the same actor from last year but what a death. Jimmy is really in with some bad people. Can he keep it from affecting Fiona and the kids?
> 
> ...





Anubys said:


> As far as the complaints about going too dark, I think that's over and done with. They just wanted us to totally understand why Jimmy is going to go back to the double life with his wife. What I don't understand is why the father would force him to live honestly.
> 
> And that panties scene with Jimmy and Fiona when he was trying to have some morning action? wow. That was just unbelievably sexy and hot.
> 
> I, too, have no recollection of why what's-his-name is on crutches.


I don't understand why the father would let Jimmy keep seeing Fiona.

And I hate all season threads. They exclude anyone who doesn't watch every episode in the same week it airs. Sucks for anyone who may not watch until it comes out on DVD.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

tiams said:


> I don't understand why the father would let Jimmy keep seeing Fiona.


he's a drug lord. He understands that a man needs variety and has no problem with that. It's his one redeeming quality


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

No comments on Kevin and his wife's webcam show? That was hilarious!!


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

What I still don't understand is why Steve/Jimmy agreed to marry Estefania. Yes, of course it was to get her US citizenship or residency. But I mean why did S/Jimmy agree to do that? Was he getting paid for it and if so I thought he came from a rich family and wouldn't need the money. Or was he "disowned" by his family and no longer has access to that money?

Gerry


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Gerryex said:


> What I still don't understand is why Steve/Jimmy agreed to marry Estefania. Yes, of course it was to get her US citizenship or residency. But I mean why did S/Jimmy agree to do that? Was he getting paid for it and if so I thought he came from a rich family and wouldn't need the money. Or was he "disowned" by his family and no longer has access to that money?
> 
> Gerry


Jimmy implied that he had no choice. I'm sure he wasn't an angel wherever he was hiding. So he got into trouble somehow, ran afoul of this guy, and made a deal under duress.


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

Anubys said:


> Jimmy implied that he had no choice. I'm sure he wasn't an angel wherever he was hiding. So he got into trouble somehow, ran afoul of this guy, and made a deal under duress.


Yes! Didn't they show him carousing around with a bunch of women sometime near the end of last season? But it still would be nice to know exactly what made him agree to marry Estefania.

Gerry


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

Anubys said:


> Jimmy implied that he had no choice. I'm sure he wasn't an angel wherever he was hiding. So he got into trouble somehow, ran afoul of this guy, and made a deal under duress.


Something about him dealing in Brazil, and got caught in a turf war. His associated had his ear cut off.

Scene in the restaurant bathroom.
Fiona: So you married her so her father won't cut off your ears?

Steve: I'm pretty sure he wouldn't have stopped with the ears.

And kiss


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

So was that some random murder victim who got buried, and not somebody I'm supposed to know?


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> So was that some random murder victim who got buried, and not somebody I'm supposed to know?


Pretty sure random.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Frank is disgusting.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I don't get why he had to lie to the kid about the cancer. It's not like he would say no to a scam, right?

I'll answer my own question: to keep all the proceeds to himself, I guess.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

I see "Lip" is almost 22, but he looks older to me. Playing him off as a high schooler is cringe worthy. 

Frank stoops to new levels of lowness each week. pathetic.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

markymark_ctown said:


> I see "Lip" is almost 22, but he looks older to me. Playing him off as a high schooler is cringe worthy.


Yeah, that was very jarring (although I don't think he's quite as young as he was claiming to be in the "sting" scene). I guess I've mentally justified his existence by thinking of him as an adult who's still in high school because he's been held back for disciplinary reasons.

That's a big problem with young actors...they mature at unpredictable rates. I'm sure they cast him because at the time he looked younger than he was, but he certainly has aged over the past three years.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Anubys said:


> I don't get why he had to lie to the kid about the cancer. It's not like he would say no to a scam, right?
> 
> I'll answer my own question: to keep all the proceeds to himself, I guess.


He would want a cut. Frank isn't going to share.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

I read on here before that the Frank from the UK version makes the Frank from the US version look like a Saint.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I have a question about realism on this show. I will try to be as delicate as I can in asking:

The gay sex as it's portrayed here seems to be almost always of a...ahem...penetration style. Now, I had always assumed that male gay sex would be mostly of an oral nature; where penetration would be involved, there would be at least a reach-around (or the person on the receiving end would be taking care of himself).

Am I way off and the show is realistic or is it the other way around?


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Great episode last night, minimal Frank and lots of nudity 

Hope they are done with the whole Carl has fake cancer storyline, it is getting old. 

How long can Jimmy deceive Fiona?


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm not sure where they are going with the little boy who thinks he is a little girl. What's up with that? His mother really wanted a girl and he got confused?


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

john4200 said:


> I'm not sure where they are going with the little boy who thinks he is a little girl. What's up with that? His mother really wanted a girl and he got confused?


Yea. That one really threw me for a loop.

I loved watching Frank try to talk Jody "Into it" so that Frank wouldn't have to do it.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Sheila is a damn freak show! lol


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

You know, I'm starting to get the impression that some of these people have unresolved issues...


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I finally watched the 2/10 episode this morning. Am I the only one who didn't know that the Harry Hamlin character was Jimmy's dad? I really need to keep watching it early in the day so I don't forget so much. I enjoyed this ep.

Had to know that the Sheila 'stuff' would come to surface again. ha! Poor Jody!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

sharkster said:


> Am I the only one who didn't know that the Harry Hamlin character was Jimmy's dad?


I didn't know Jimmy's dad was Harry Hamlin for the longest time...

(That Ian's "I'm not-gay" lover was Jimmy's dad was a big reveal last season.)


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Chaos episode last night. I thought for sure we were going to see Fiona get in a fight with one of the chicks at the store. 

I do agree with Jimmy/Steve it is kind of like he is only allowed to deal with her BS and none of his own. 

Debbie got that girl at the pool good!


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

This show is one of the most outrageous shows on TV but is still fun to watch!

The last episode was great but there were two moments that stood out (and I broke up laughing!). First was when Kevin was preparing his "contribution" that was going into a turkey baster for use by Veronica's mother. When Veronica took the sample she said there was so little stuff that she could have used an eye dropper. FUNNY!!

The other great moment was at the end where there was just so much happening at the Gallagher house when Fiona comes home. The young boy, who thinks he's a girl, is wearing a bikini so he can show off his bulge. Ian's friend having buckshot removed from his butt by Ian's lover who is Steve/Jimmy's father. Debbie telling everyone how she beat up the girl that was bullying her. So many other things going on I can't remember them all. And while all this is going on the Social Worker walks in. FUNNY!!

On that Social Worker. When Frank made the call he was asked for his name and when he refused to give it seemed that the other party hung up. So I thought that was the end of it. But I guess his allegations were so bad that they did open a case.

Great show!!!

Gerry


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

I love Fiona and Debbie. They should be proclaimed saints right now. 

"we have to dig!"

There has to be a place in Heaven for Fiona.


----------



## brebeans (Sep 5, 2003)

efilippi said:


> I love Fiona and Debbie. They should be proclaimed saints right now.
> 
> "we have to dig!"
> 
> There has to be a place in Heaven for Fiona.


Agree! They are the best!!!

All the other characters are great, too, but Fiona and Debs are 'the bomb'


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

efilippi said:


> There has to be a place in Heaven for Fiona.


Although she can be quite the dick...Jimmy-Steve was not wrong.

Has any show ever so thoroughly lived up to its title?


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Wow just gets more disturbing. From Frank holding the urine in his mouth to Kev banging his MIL so she can carry the baby to Ian boyfriends dad pistol whipping him and making him bang a Russian hooker until he is not gay. 

But yeah Deb's and Fiona are the rocks of this family.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

The sheet with the strategically placed hole was hilarious!  Whose pee did Frank use? ewwwww


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

Frank used his own.

This show never ceases to amaze me. Frank is so smart, and crazy how far he'll go to do what needs to be done (if it benefits him).


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Has any show ever so thoroughly lived up to its title?


YES!!!

This episode was also a good one and gave me at least two laughable moments. The first was when Kevin and Veronica's mom simultaneously yelled out the same thing as a reaction to Veronica's ultimate method to get her mom pregnant. And the other moment was when Frank did his urine sample. (When he first was peeing into the cup at the coffee table I was thinking how was he going to hide it without spilling it. When he finally gave the official sample I nearly died laughing!) SHAMELESS!!!

On a more serious note there was one thing that really bothered me. So the social worker takes the kids away but because Lip and Ian are too old to be placed in a foster home (but not old enough to fend for themselves) they are placed in a group home for troubled boys. BUT, Lip and Ian broke no rules (except for the community service Lip still owed but that was not why he was taken from his home) and find themselves in a situation which is almost like prison, which they did NOT deserve. That is TOTALLY wrong and really bothered me. Does this happen in real life and if so that stinks. Luckily Lip is not only smart but street smart and I think he'll be able to work things out for him and Ian, but it stills sucks!

Gerry


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

I can understand Lip in the group home he has a juvenile record but Ian is clean.


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

mwhip said:


> I can understand Lip in the group home he has a juvenile record but Ian is clean.


Yes, but the only punishment he had left was a bunch of community service hours to finish and the only reason he was taken out of his home was because of the social worker. So even him ending up at the group home was wrong!

Gerry


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

I guess I don't get it. How does peeing out urine that would have drugs in it and then sticking it in your mouth make it come out clean?


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Kamakzie said:


> I guess I don't get it. How does peeing out urine that would have drugs in it and then sticking it in your mouth make it come out clean?


He was clean he told them so but he needed a pill from Sheila to make it through the class. So he went and got the good pee out then took the pill. Drank the pee and passed the test.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

I find the idea of Frank being clean laughable..


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Fiona is PISSED!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

aadam101 said:


> Fiona is PISSED!


No, FRANK pissed. Weren't you paying attention?

(But yes, the next father-daughter reunion promising to be touching. In a bad way. A different bad touching.)


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I have to say that I'm loving this show much more since I started watching it during the day. I used to watch too late and forget way too much.

Anyway, yikes with putting the piss in his mouth to extract it for the piss test. Good move for the character, though.

Love that Fiona got to hear the tape of him making that call. Looking forward to what happens next with that.

The parenting class role play was pretty funny.


----------



## supham (Jan 15, 2003)

When he originally filled the cup I was thinking. That is so fake, it will not be body temp when he uses it......

I was wrong.


----------



## brebeans (Sep 5, 2003)

sharkster said:


> I
> Anyway, yikes with putting the piss in his mouth to extract it for the piss test. Good move for the character, though.
> 
> Love that Fiona got to hear the tape of him making that call. Looking forward to what happens next with that.
> ...


Hysterical parenting class!! The others in the class were shocked, amused, .....great!

Also, yes, Fiona and Frank going head to head!

And the scenes with Kevin and his mother in law and wife...Terrific!

The whole show is living up to it's title this year, especially, I think! Funny thing is, that all of it is believable!!! It's not really that over the top! You know that this kind of thing happens to some people and some people pull these kinds of things. I'm really enjoying it this season (as I have the other seasons, too!).


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Oh yeah! How could I forget about the mother-in-law thing. The sheet was hilarious, then the final solution - good thinking, Mrs!


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

sharkster said:


> Oh yeah! How could I forget about the mother-in-law thing. The sheet was hilarious, then the final solution - good thinking, Mrs!


Best part was mother and daughter trying not to look at each other


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

Amidst all the ruckus, Fiona and Debbie, sitting on the porch, each eating a Hershey Kiss.

Yes, I'm still voting for sainthood.


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

As outrageous as this show is it has become my favorite show this year. One of the great laugh out loud moments was when Fiona busts in on Kevin doing the deed with Veronica's Mom and Veronica is right next to them. FUNNY!!

Also when Carl revealed that he put rat poison in the uncle's sandwich I was wondering if the uncle would really die.

GREAT SHOW!!!

Gerry


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Gerryex said:


> Also when Carl revealed that he put rat poison in the uncle's sandwich I was wondering if the uncle would really die.


And Debbie's solution to the house problem caught me completely off-guard, yet it was absolutely perfect.

In an evil way. But what the hell, the scumbag deserved it.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> And Debbie's solution to the house problem caught me completely off-guard, yet it was absolutely perfect.
> 
> In an evil way. But what the hell, the scumbag deserved it.


I don't think he was a scumbag I think he "out-Gallaghered" them like Frank said but then they "out-Gallaghered" him right back.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

mwhip said:


> I don't think he was a scumbag I think he "out-Gallaghered" them like Frank said but then they "out-Gallaghered" him right back.


You say Gallagher, I say scumbag...what's the difference?


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> You say Gallagher, I say scumbag...what's the difference?


Frank is a scumbag but not Fiona or Debbie.

Well heck is anyone surprised that Karen is still a horrible person? Too bad she wasn't sold to the Yemen Sheik


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> And Debbie's solution to the house problem caught me completely off-guard, yet it was absolutely perfect.


Yes, me too! At first I was thinking what was she talking about. But then when she started talking about her "pretty bits" (I think that's what she called them) then I understood what she was doing.

Again, great show!

Gerry


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

mwhip said:


> Frank is a scumbag but not Fiona or Debbie.


Fiona...and now Debbie...have done some pretty terrible things.

The difference is, they're _our _scumbags. We _like _them.

But they've still done some pretty terrible things.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I can't believe (well, ok, I can) that Lip went back with Karen. And he is smart enough to know every trick she made, confronted her with them, even. Yet he can't stop.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Then again, if any of the Gallaghers were capable of making intelligent life-choices, this would be a much more boring show...


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Anubys said:


> I can't believe (well, ok, I can) that Lip went back with Karen. And he is smart enough to know every trick she made, confronted her with them, even. Yet he can't stop.


I think Mandy took care of that for him 
In last night's episode

Karen, how you could you be stupid enough to threaten something/someone Mandy cares about?


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Jonathan_S said:


> I think Mandy took care of that for him
> In last night's episode
> 
> Karen, how you could you be stupid enough to threaten something/someone Mandy cares about?


Very rare you cheer when someone gets plowed by a car but I did.

I think was a blessing in disguise when Jane Levy left Shameless and Emma Greenwell took over the role. I am not sure the character would have this kind of weight with Jane playing her.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Wow Mandy took care of business! Not someone you want on your bad side!!!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

"What'd you hit?"

"Girl at school."

"Be sure to check for hair in the grill."


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

I was a little upset that Mandy did what she did. Then I remembered that Karen would have totally did the same thing first chance she got.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

aadam101 said:


> I was a little upset that Mandy did what she did. Then I remembered that Karen would have totally did the same thing first chance she got.


Don't forget that Karen directly threatened to ruin Lip's life to Mandy. In Mandy's mind, she was protecting Lip (although I'm sure jealousy was also a factor).


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I have to say, after only one episode Frank is already a much funnier poster child for fake gay pride than Charlie Runkle ever was...


----------



## kar74 (Feb 13, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> "What'd you hit?"
> 
> "Girl at school."
> 
> "Be sure to check for hair in the grill."


I admit I giggled at that exchange. :-D

I loathe Karen. I was never a big Mandy fan, but she's slowly grown on me, especially knowing that her heart is in the right place for getting Lip out of town and onto a better life (hopefully including her). I will not be a happy camper if Karen pulls through this. She needs to be gone for good already.

And do we know how much more school Jimmy has left to become a doctor? He is a mess right now.

I love V and Kevin.

And Frank? I love to hate his ways. I thought William H. Macy was amazing in Fargo but I'm thinking his role as Frank has surpassed his Fargo character.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I have to say, after only one episode Frank is already a much funnier poster child for fake gay pride than Charlie Runkle ever was...


Oh hell yes. Because Frank is, as he put it, "willing to be whatever to get what he needs".


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

kar74 said:


> I loathe Karen. I was never a big Mandy fan, but she's slowly grown on me, especially knowing that her heart is in the right place for getting Lip out of town and onto a better life (hopefully including her). I will not be a happy camper if Karen pulls through this. She needs to be gone for good already.
> .


Never mess with a Milkovich.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

kar74 said:


> I loathe Karen. I was never a big Mandy fan, but she's slowly grown on me, especially knowing that her heart is in the right place for getting Lip out of town and onto a better life (hopefully including her). I will not be a happy camper if Karen pulls through this. She needs to be gone for good already.


Heh.

I don't think this is the kind of show where being dead is something you pull through. And she was pretty clearly dead in that last shot.

THE ATTACK OF ZOMBIE KAREN!


----------



## brebeans (Sep 5, 2003)

kar74 said:


> I love V and Kevin.


:up:

I do, too! V, Kevin, Fiona, Debbie....= love, love, love! All of the others are great, too, of course!!


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Heh.
> 
> I don't think this is the kind of show where being dead is something you pull through. And she was pretty clearly dead in that last shot.
> 
> THE ATTACK OF ZOMBIE KAREN!


Apparently she wasn't dead though since shortly after when Jimmy is outside the Emergency room they bring a girl up on a stretcher and say they have a female hit and run victim. Seems like they were implying that was Karen.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

dimented said:


> Apparently she wasn't dead though since shortly after when Jimmy is outside the Emergency room they bring a girl up on a stretcher and say they have a female hit and run victim. Seems like they were implying that was Karen.


That would be strange, since they made a point of showing her dead, lifeless eyes when she was lying on the ground...

Maybe they were bringing her to the Emergency Morgue?


----------



## kar74 (Feb 13, 2005)

I swear they also showed Karen laying in the hospital bed in the previews. And her mom told Lip how excited she was to get his text to meet him. Believe me, I thought for sure she was dead...until I saw the previews. But we all know how deceiving they can be.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

Spoiler



It could have been in the next week's previewed, but ya, karen was in the hospital.

not dead yet!



Shameless has got to be the most politically incorrect show ever. and also the funniest one on right now.


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

kar74 said:


> I swear they also showed Karen laying in the hospital bed in the previews. And her mom told Lip how excited she was to get his text to meet him. Believe me, I thought for sure she was dead...until I saw the previews. But we all know how deceiving they can be.


Yep. Exactly. I forgot about that in the previews.



Spoiler



She was in the hospital bed and her mom and Lip were talking when her Mom told Lip she was so happy to get that text from him and then he gets her phone and sees the text Mandy sent from his phone.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

kar74 said:


> I swear they also showed Karen laying in the hospital bed in the previews. And her mom told Lip how excited she was to get his text to meet him. Believe me, I thought for sure she was dead...until I saw the previews. But we all know how deceiving they can be.


Oh no you are going to awaken the spoiler police!!!


----------



## kar74 (Feb 13, 2005)

mwhip said:


> Oh no you are going to awaken the spoiler police!!!


For the love of God, man! I don't know how to do "spoilers" from my iPad. I'll be more than happy to delete my post if it's going to get others' panties in a bunch.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

kar74 said:


> For the love of God, man! I don't know how to do "spoilers" from my iPad. I'll be more than happy to delete my post if it's going to get others' panties in a bunch.


Not mine but I don't care about spoilers and I watch the previews.


----------



## kar74 (Feb 13, 2005)

I know...I was just teasing you.  

I have learned after watching Mad Men previews week after week to never believe what they show you.


----------



## jbx (May 21, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> That would be strange, since they made a point of showing her dead, lifeless eyes when she was lying on the ground...
> 
> Maybe they were bringing her to the Emergency Morgue?


I totally hope you are correct but I'm afraid that it isn't that simple to get rid of Karen. I really wish that would be the end of her.

I'm hate how much I'm loving this season of Shameless. Just soo much crazy going around.


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

"I found the cure to comas!"

For a little while, Frank made being gay seem fun. Until the end of the episode.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

It's all fun and games until you realize your girlfriend is a psycho and will do anything to keep you.


----------



## GTuck (May 23, 2004)

mwhip said:


> It's all fun and games until you realize your girlfriend is a psycho and will do anything to keep you.


Mickey: What'd you hit?
Mandy: A girl from school.
Mickey: Make sure to check for hair in the grill.

It's just so great how Mickey doesn't skip a beat, just a normal day.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

BradJW said:


> For a little while, Frank made being gay seem fun. Until the end of the episode.


On the other hand, to look at the bright side, life with Sheila has certainly prepared him for this moment.


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

GTuck said:


> Mickey: What'd you hit?
> Mandy: A girl from school.
> Mickey: Make sure to check for hair in the grill.
> 
> It's just so great how Mickey doesn't skip a beat, just a normal day.


Or what post 86 said.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> On the other hand, to look at the bright side, life with Sheila has certainly prepared him for this moment.


Not to mention his short career as a drug mule.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

He has so much to be thankful to Sheila for.

And she's back on the market!


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

Maybe lip will get back at his dad and start going out with Sheila.

Or Ian will use her to get Mickey jealous.

And I wouldn't rule out a Debs/Sheila fling.

This show has so many possibilities!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

BradJW said:


> And I wouldn't rule out a Debs/Sheila fling.


Considering Sheila's proclivities, that would be wrong even by Shameless standards!


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

BradJW said:


> And I wouldn't rule out a Debs/Sheila fling.


Well I could see Sheila treating her like the daughter she never had. Let's face it Karen is a bad daughter!


----------



## KRS (Jan 30, 2002)

BradJW said:


> "I found the cure to comas!"


As is often the case while watching this show, I could not believe that they "went there." But it was truly funny seeing his excitement at his discovery.

Gotta wonder if he will face any legal issues from the hospital or others for telling how he woke her up.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

KRS said:


> Gotta wonder if he will face any legal issues from the hospital or others for telling how he woke her up.


The fact that they're married will probably help him...judging from the look on her face, she's not gonna be pressing charges!


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

The poor homicidal girl. She pretty much handed Lip to Karen on a silver platter!


----------



## brebeans (Sep 5, 2003)

I, too, am loving how much I love this show this season!
When I first started watching, in Season 1, I wondered how long:

1) I could continue watching such a dysfunctional brood;
2) How long Showtime could keep it fresh, real, without totally 'jumping the shark' or just rehashing the same story.

Well, the nice thing is that the Gallaghers are so dysfunctional, that IS the story and well, although so much of what happens might be 'jumping the shark' to some folks, it's not for this show, for sure.

Every character is terrific, the acting is awesome, some moments are dramatic, some touching and some, just hysterical!!

Go Gallaghers!


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

I didn't like this show at all until season 3. For some reason, since season 1, I'd just fast forward through every episode and pick up on bits here and there. Finally, my remote control thumb has paid off.


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

I guess you mean that you didn't like season 2 but 1 and 3 are fine? Confused a bit by 
"didn't like this show at all" and then the rest of the sentence.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Interestingly, the show is so ridiculous that one can easily jump right in and not be lost, as I just have. Just expect depravity and enjoy


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

lambertman said:


> Interestingly, the show is so ridiculous that one can easily jump right in and not be lost, as I just have. Just expect depravity and enjoy


The show is so good, you don't realize how lost you really are.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I can just see the meeting at Showtime:

"We'd better take a week off for this show. It would be pretty inappropriate to air it on Easter Sunday."

"This is Shameless! When would it ever be _appropriate _to air it?"

"Oooh, good point. Let's go ahead."


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I can just see the meeting at Showtime:
> 
> "We'd better take a week off for this show. It would be pretty inappropriate to air it on Easter Sunday."
> 
> ...


Looks like most shows are airing Sunday. Revenge and Red Widow are.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Kamakzie said:


> Looks like most shows are airing Sunday. Revenge and Red Widow are.


So are Californication and Lost Girl (in Canada, anyway). And Walking Dead.

Weird...usually TV is pretty much a wasteland on family-gathering-type holidays.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> So are Californication and Lost Girl (in Canada, anyway). And Walking Dead.
> 
> Weird...usually TV is pretty much a wasteland on family-gathering-type holidays.


Maybe they are finally acknowledging that DVR's are making time slots less relevant.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

So, is Steve dead? I want to believe that there's some way he is not, but I have no way to see how he would not be killed. But then again, this show has thrown twists at us before.


----------



## kar74 (Feb 13, 2005)

Frylock said:


> So, is Steve dead? I want to believe that there's some way he is not, but I have no way to see how he would not be killed. But then again, this show has thrown twists at us before.


I wondered the same thing. It just seemed so abrupt of an ending for his character. But I suppose anything is possible with this show. Next week's finale looks to be a tearjerker. I don't want the season to end yet. Californication can end. Shameless cannot.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

kar74 said:


> I wondered the same thing. It just seemed so abrupt of an ending for his character. But I suppose anything is possible with this show. Next week's finale looks to be a tearjerker. I don't want the season to end yet. Californication can end. Shameless cannot.


Yes Californication just needs to go away.

I think Jimmy will make it out but I like the way they have pulled him and Fiona apart.

Oh and a little trivia tidbit I learned and was not real aware of. One of the producers of the show and he also writes some episodes is Mike O'Malley. Also his wife and him named their daughter Fiona.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Karen looked pretty dead a couple of weeks ago and look at her now.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

I think Estefania's Dad was just being nice and took Jimmy fishing. What a wonderful father in law!


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Kamakzie said:


> I think Estefania's Dad was just being nice and took Jimmy fishing. What a wonderful father in law!


Maybe swimming with the fishes!


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Was there anything that defined what the boat ride was about? I swear, I seem to miss stuff on this show even when I watch it during the day.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

sharkster said:


> Was there anything that defined what the boat ride was about? I swear, I seem to miss stuff on this show even when I watch it during the day.


Earlier in the season his father-in-law took him on a boat and killed a guy to prove a point.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

mwhip said:


> Earlier in the season his father-in-law took him on a boat and killed a guy to prove a point.


That happened on a boat? I thought it was in the daughters apartment.

This episode really impressed me. I was SO happy to see them redeem Frank a bit. This might be the first time he has ever done anything for this children. It was nice.

So Karen is totally faking this right?


----------



## billboard_NE (May 18, 2005)

I don't think Karen is faking, why would she? Not that she is beyond anything, but what is her angle?


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

billboard_NE said:


> I don't think Karen is faking, why would she? Not that she is beyond anything, but what is her angle?


To get Lip back of course. Why does Karen do anything?


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

efilippi said:


> I guess you mean that you didn't like season 2 but 1 and 3 are fine? Confused a bit by
> "didn't like this show at all" and then the rest of the sentence.


Wasn't crazy about 1 and 2. 3 is great so far.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Frylock said:


> So, is Steve dead? I want to believe that there's some way he is not, but I have no way to see how he would not be killed. But then again, this show has thrown twists at us before.


Nah, if he were dead they would have killed him. 

My guess is Pops is trying to scare him straight. Or crooked.

Scare him in line. And now, there will be much more tension between his obligations to his "family" and his feelings for Fiona.

"What happened?" "Hell just froze over..."


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Nah, if he were dead they would have killed him.
> 
> My guess is Pops is trying to scare him straight. Or crooked.
> 
> ...


I think he has every intention on killing Jimmy but Jimmy will find a way out of it. Most likely the father will end up dead.


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

aadam101 said:


> That happened on a boat? I thought it was in the daughters apartment.
> 
> This episode really impressed me. I was SO happy to see them redeem Frank a bit. This might be the first time he has ever done anything for this children. It was nice.
> 
> So Karen is totally faking this right?


Maybe I am just tainted at this point but I didn't see him as doing anything for his children. He needed a place to stay and found a way for free room and 3 squares a day. He even made a comment when he got in the squad car about room service. He was just thinking about himself as always.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

dimented said:


> He even made a comment when he got in the squad car about room service.


That was for Carl, a reference to Frank's earlier story about his first caper with _his _Dad.


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

I really doubt Karen is faking.

Before this episode aired, I was hoping Jimmy would be killed in this episode. I was done with the character. 
Now, after watching, I'm hoping he makes it out alive. Not sure what changed my mind.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

aadam101 said:


> I think he has every intention on killing Jimmy but Jimmy will find a way out of it. Most likely the father will end up dead.


My prediction is that Jimmy will be almost killed but the guy who follows him around instead wacks the father at the last minute and saves Jimmy..


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Kamakzie said:


> My prediction is that Jimmy will be almost killed but the guy who follows him around instead wacks the father at the last minute and saves Jimmy..


Why would he do that?


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

aadam101 said:


> Why would he do that?


Maybe kind of learned to like Jimmy after being around him so much.


----------



## super dave (Oct 1, 2002)

Kamakzie said:


> My prediction is that Jimmy will be almost killed but the guy who follows him around instead wacks the father at the last minute and saves Jimmy..


How can that happen when the guy was left on the dock?


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

super dave said:


> How can that happen when the guy was left on the dock?


Oh he stayed? Oops..


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Kamakzie said:


> Maybe kind of learned to like Jimmy after being around him so much.


If so, that comes completely out of the blue. His reactions to Jimmy have run the full gamut from barely-concealed contempt to not-at-all-concealed contempt. 

No, he's a company man through and through. If Jimmy survives (and I think he does), it's because Daddy wants him to. We're meant to assume that he's there to be killed, and certainly he assumes it, but I just don't think that's why he's there. It's just misdirection.

After all, Daddy has already said that he can get Estefania sprung from INS. And when she gets out, she's gonna need her husband! 

He'll just be on a much shorter leash in the future.


----------



## super dave (Oct 1, 2002)

Kamakzie said:


> Oh he stayed? Oops..


He stood there with a sad face watching it pull away.


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

Maybe dad's got another hot daughter on the boat for Steve/Jimmy.


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

Looks like I'm wrong. I was hoping for more absolute confirmation, but still it does look like Jimmy is a goner.

Lots of changes. 

Will Frank stay sober? Will his hair grow back? Is Karen really gone? Will Kevin sleep with mom-in-law again?

I always get nervous when shows go through so many changes all at once. However, with shameless, I don't think I'll be disappointed.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Letting the sun rays in.

Very sweet moment.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

aadam101 said:


> That happened on a boat? I thought it was in the daughters apartment.


While he did shoot someone in his daughter's apartment, he also took Jimmy on a boat ride where he killed someone and threw him overboard.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

I presume Jimmy is dead. His "belongings" given to Fiona with the mention that he's gone elsewhere. 

Was Fiona's new found cash the envelope that was given to her by the handler? And why did she give the money to Kevin for glasses for the pub.


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

markymark_ctown said:


> Was Fiona's new found cash the envelope that was given to her by the handler? And why did she give the money to Kevin for glasses for the pub.


Are these serious questions?


----------



## ferrumpneuma (Jun 1, 2006)

markymark_ctown said:


> ..Why did she give the money to Kevin for glasses for the pub?


She did that to get credit for the sale at her internship to better her chances for the job.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

GoPackGo said:


> Are these serious questions?


yes! i don't think i realized that Fiona's company sold cups. duh for me...


----------



## brebeans (Sep 5, 2003)

OK...so Ian is now "Philip" aka Lip, enrolled in the Army. Wonder what will happen with that?

Do you REALLY think Jimmy is dead? Any buzz on any other Boards about his character not returning?

And, Fiona....all of a sudden hearing her "boss" say that's how she started out over 20 years ago. I think Fiona got a different perspective right then and didn't envision herself in that job for 20+ years! Interesting to see what happens, since you know she'll likely get involved with her 'big boss", the guy.

And, yes, Kevin and his wife. I LOVE their them, individually and as a couple! I hope the show doesn't mess with them too much.They're like a solid 'thread' throughout.

And, of course, Frank..........who's to know? I miss them, all, already! 
Looking forward to next season already!

At least I know have Nurse Jackie, Dexter (end of June) Breaking Bad and Mad Men to carry me through the next few months!!


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm just going to enjoy this quiet time for awhile. I don't watch mad men or dexter (yet) so Sundays just got a lot easier for me, now that shameless and walking dead are in the offseason.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

brebeans said:


> Do you REALLY think Jimmy is dead?


My take is he's either alive, or they haven't decided yet.

If they were going to kill him, they would have killed him.

(I wonder if it's a carbonite moment?)


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Good finale. 

I'm glad Fiona can look to new opportunities -- career and socially -- in Season 4. I was tiring of the drugload FiL drama.

Yes, I love, love Kevin and V and glad they straightened out the Momma-drama. Momma was too cute "getting her freak on" though. 

Lip is my man and I hope he does go to MIT. 

Sheila's new venture in house parties is hilarious.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

brebeans said:


> And, Fiona....all of a sudden hearing her "boss" say that's how she started out over 20 years ago. I think Fiona got a different perspective right then and didn't envision herself in that job for 20+ years!


I don't think Fiona has ever thought about her life in 20 years. Things are so crazy in her life she never has time to think that far ahead.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I'd be glad if all that stuff with Jimmy's wife's family goes away. That got tedious for me a long time ago, too. Probably the only way to end all that crap is to make Jimmy dead.

With the Kevin and wife thing - I was almost thinking that she was already pregnant and looking for an out. I'm probably wrong, but I got that vibe before they had the 'she got preg the first time but wanted to keep having sex with him' conversation. Watch the kid come out half Asian. ha!

Love how Ian dumped the skeevy guy (cannot remember his name). Wished what's her name would have gotten busted for the hit n run. Don't understand why she gets to get away with it.

Sheila - perfection!


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I love this show.

I think Jimmy is dead. I think that is good for the show, too. 

Can't wait to see if Lip goes to MIT!!!


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

I would bet good money that Jimmy/Steve is NOT dead! If he was really dead I would expect they would have shown us something to prove it. So I'm betting that some time and some how he shows up next season!!

Gerry


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Gerryex said:


> I would bet good money that Jimmy/Steve is NOT dead! If he was really dead I would expect they would have shown us something to prove it. So I'm betting that some time and some how he shows up next season!!
> 
> Gerry


I tend to lean this way too. I think they would want to make sure they can use all the drama that would be created by Fiona finding out about the whole wife thing that's been going on.


----------



## billboard_NE (May 18, 2005)

nyny523 said:


> I love this show.
> 
> I think Jimmy is dead. I think that is good for the show, too.
> 
> Can't wait to see if Lip goes to MIT!!!


How can Lip go to MIT, didn't his younger brother use his name to get into the army, or did I mess that up in my head?

Maybe Lip will get more involved with Jimmy/Steve's wife?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

billboard_NE said:


> How can Lip go to MIT, didn't his younger brother use his name to get into the army, or did I mess that up in my head?


I'm not sure what difference it would make...do MIT and the Army routinely check their enrollment lists against each other? 

But really, I doubt either of them is going anywhere.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> But really, I doubt either of them is going anywhere.


You are probably right but I'd like to see Lip in college. Maybe a good local school like Northwestern?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Beryl said:


> You are probably right but I'd like to see Lip in college. Maybe a good local school like Northwestern?


I can't really see him lasting very long in that structured an environment...

Maybe a few weeks, which would see him through another season or two?


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Personally I predict some other event stopping him from going to college like maybe getting somebody pregnant.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

zalusky said:


> Personally I predict some other event stopping him from going to college like maybe getting somebody pregnant.


I agree. I think all of the kids are destined to follow in their fathers footsteps.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

aadam101 said:


> I agree. I think all of the kids are destined to follow in their fathers footsteps.


Oh, I disagree entirely.

They will all be much higher-level lowlifes than Frank could ever be.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Oh, I disagree entirely.
> 
> They will all be much higher-level lowlifes than Frank could ever be.


Well....except Debbie.:up:


----------

